# Lion : Partage de fichiers entre plusieurs utilisateurs ?



## buysschaert (8 Février 2012)

bonjour,
la question semble simple mais je n'y arrive pas même en suivant l'aide sur mon macbook. Je la repose en espérant des explications plus compréhensibles.

Sur mon macbook pro 15" avec os lion, je souhaite partager UN fichier présent dans le répertoire Mes documents de ma session avec mon amie qui utilise une autre session. C'est un fichier qui est utilisé par un logiciel de compta perso Grisbi

que dois-je faire comme paramétrage au niveau de ma session pour que ce fichier puisse être partagé avec d'autre utilisateurs de mon mac?
que dois -je faire au niveau de la session de mon amie pour qu'elle puisse voir/ouvrir/modifier ce  fichu fichier ?

D'avance merci


----------



## rsphotocreation (8 Février 2012)

Je ne pense pas que tu puisses partager des fichiers d'une session à l'autre...


----------



## les_innommables66 (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans le dossier "utilisateurs" de ton disque dur, il y a un dossier "Partagé"

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2012)

Bonsoir ,

Un peu d'aide ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1549?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## maxime.renard (8 Février 2012)

Et créer un dossier "partage" tout simplement à la racine du disque dur ? Sur mon mac je fonctionne comme ça entre mes deux sessions...


----------

